# Oscar De La Hoya Vs Fernando Vargas



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2002)

ODLH pulls out an 11th round TKO that sends Vargas scurrying to the hospital.

Vargas - Looks like he needs to re-arrange his fight technique if he wants to stay in the game. He looked rigid, slow, and exposed a suspect chin. Still has lots of power and stamina.

ODLH - Wow, can you hike that no-foul protector up any higher? I thought you might as well put a mattress on your belly button. Some suspect his power in his punches. He did TKO vargas though. Should have done it sooner though as it took him too long to expose someone he would have disposed of quicker earlier in his career. But the handspeed is there, the ability to fight in any speed is there. 

Both these guys better do something for the future. Vargas needs to if he wants to keep in the game. ODLH not as much but as he gets older he'll have to adjust.


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 15, 2002)

Hoya adapted to Fernando.  Fernando had Hoya against the ropes early but he got around it.


----------



## Baoquan (Sep 15, 2002)

ODLH has never had a lot of power, but has always had puches in bunches. Wicked combinations, great hand speed, constant pressure. 

Vargas is a great puncher, but maybe just not hard enough to be one of the great sluggers. Thats, what, the third time he's dropped after taking a chin shot?


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

De La Hoya waz playing his own game
& not Vargus straight punches & persice hooks.

Mauy Bien Oscar
Alucinante
Adios
:boxing: 
Primo


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 14, 2002)

How about that Nate Campbell, eh?  Pretty bad-***!  Loved the huge overhand right to end the fight, looked like that other dude was doing a calf stretch or something.
:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 17, 2003)

Say what you want about Oskie, pretty boy and all that crap, he still one of the best in his category.  I hope that both camps, Dela Hoya's and Trinidad's, can get together and put the Oskie vs. Tito rematch on. That would be a good money fight... :boxing:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

Vargas was pretty contrite after he got the beat down and was showing better respect. Of course, a broken orbital bone will do that for a guy...
:shrug:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 17, 2003)

I just remember him as a relentless tactitian, taking the fighter out by isolating on the ribs for a while, but keeping the pressure on, hitting the arms & body until an exhausted opponent dropped his guard the head head head until the TKO-

I just haven't seen him applying the sweet science in quite that way for the past 3 years or so. 

Not being eduacted enough in boxing, is it the weight/bulk factor as he's moved up in the classes, age, a change in approach, all three?

I'd be interested to know what people think.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 17, 2003)

I think it may be a combination of those things, and that he's ben fighting classier, better educated fighters that have studied his tapes and wont allow him to play his nominated games. Vargas is good at doing that.

He's always been a very classy counterpuncher, and throwing punches relentlessly will tucker an old fella out....


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 17, 2003)

Duh- didn't think of that, but it certainly makes sense.  

And it's true, as you get older you do slow down... it has become depressing as I hit my mid-thirties to see younger men ODLH, Favre getting over-the-hill lol. But maybe that's when a true champion emerges, the Holyfields the Elways... hmmmm.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 17, 2003)

Dont talk about getting old - my 28th is approaching rapidly.....


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 17, 2003)

:bird: 

(Maybe I lack Ali's poetry, but I get the point across.)


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 17, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *:bird:
> 
> (Maybe I lack Ali's poetry, but I get the point across.) *



Yes, you definitely sure do, no doubt 'bout that... :erg:


----------

